# Mickey's Very Merry Christams Party Dates



## tomandrobin (Mar 24, 2008)

Join in this festive extravaganza sure to put you in the Christmas spirit. Be enchanted by the all new Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade and thrilled by the fireworks spectacular, Holiday Wishes: Celebrate the Spirit of the Season.

This sensational celebration also features: 

Castle Dream Lights 
Mickey's Once Upon A Christmastime Parade 
Live Disney Character stage shows 
Character greetings throughout the Park 
Complimentary Cookies and hot cocoa 
Snow on Main Street, U.S.A. 

Plus, you get use of the most popular Magic Kingdom® attractions!


2008 DATES!

November 10, 11, 14, 16, 20, 21, 30
December 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, and 19

Tickets go on sale May 1, 2008!


----------



## lprstn (Mar 24, 2008)

Whahoo!  I am going back for Thanksgiving week and can squeeze it in.  I did it last year and it was a blast...snow on mainstreet, can't beat that!  We also got into the park at 3:30pm what a bargain.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh...no... I found you again.  LOL...

Didn't know we had a separate forum for DVC???

We are doing MVMCP on Nov 21st... Can't wait...

Got my calendar ready to call!

Who do I call?


----------



## MdmMim (Apr 2, 2008)

Any word on a DVC discount this year?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 2, 2008)

Prices have not been released yet.


----------

